# Yamaha Ring Free or Seafoam & oil question,,



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

OK guys, OK to use Seafoam instead of Ring Free in a 2000 Yamaha 115HP 2 stroke ? 

Also, OK to use Penzoil Synthetic blendin same motor ? 

I have lived in a Evinrude world since 1986, just got my 1stYamaha..Remember the old saying from the 70s'. "Someday you will own a Yamaha" !!!


----------



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

Regarding Seafoam, I have used gallons of it in the past. But according to this website http://www.fuel-testers.com/is_gas_additive_safe_with_e10_list.htmlSeafoam contains Alcohol, and now I don't put in my fuel tank.<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 9pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Seafoam also come in spray can calledDeep Creepthat can be spray in the intake see instruction on the can and here amethod of using seafoam for decarb that been around for while, andit has workswell for me over the years:<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 9pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">You'll need 3/4 gal of gasoline and one 16oz can of seafoam for each engine. Don't forget to add 3oz of oil if you are premixing. Use about 3 ft piece of fuel hose off the little tank ( I use a clean dry Plastic milk jug). You connect this tank to your engine by pulling off the main tank fuel hose off the intake side of your water separating fuel filter and plug the hose off the small tank on to that fitting. Or you can separate the fuel line on the tank side primer ball, so you can still use your primer. If you have an engine that has fuel plug then you need a fuel plug on the little tanks hose. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 9pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Start the engine, let it warm up and start pulling the mix into the engine. You may have to increase the idle to keep it running once she get loaded with the Seafoam. Run the engine 15 mins in the dock or just cruising around under 2500. Then shut it down and let it sit for 15 mins. Restart the engine, the smoke you see is the carbon burning off. Do the whole thing again and let her sit again for 15 mins. If she smokes after the second time do it again, but I've never seen one still smoke after three doses. The gallon mix should be enough to do this 3 times. You don't need any wide open throttle, you don't need to change the plugs. If it's cleaning the combustion chambers it's also cleaning the plugs.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Ring free is an excellent product for carbon prevention and cleaning. If you want a product that prevents phase separation, stabilizes fuel, and has fuel system cleaning properties, I like startron. You can read up on thier website startron.com. Seafoam cleans ok, but I did not care for its performance when I used it. I did like the performance of b12 chemtool "total fuel system cleaner" for decarb and cleaning.

For the oil, if you choose to go to any oil, be sure it is labeled TCW3 use. I had a customer use a synthetic oil, but he failed to see it was not for TCW3 use and it fried his crank shaft on one cylinder. He was told he could use it by his prior mechanic, but did not double check it for proper use. I personally do not care for Penzoil, but several customers use it with no harm done (non-synthetic is what they use). Your engine does not need synthetic oil and it has been running on regular 2 stroke oil for a while now. I do not know what price you are going to pay for penzoil, but if it is close to Yamaha oil, I would use Yamaha hands down.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

+1,, what david said,,


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the answers, I live in bass boat/Merc/E-rude/Johnson country ! So Yamaha oil is hard to find. Even Wally world & Academy carry Evinrude/Q-silver oil, but no Yam. stuff. 
Is _b12 chemtool "total fuel system cleaner_ something you can add regulary to the gas ? 
When I take my boat to the river here in Bham, I have the only bay boat there & one of the few Yamaha's there also !!


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I was thinking about doing the same to my engine and after some research on the web, I came across this discussion forum. It's goes into more depth on de-carbonizing an engine with Sea Foam. http://continuouswave.com/ubb/forum3/html/007656.html Good Luck


----------

